# hald and wireless keyboard/mouse kit



## evgen (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello. 
I have a problem with my wireless Genius EM R800 kit and hal.
Keyboard and mouse are permanent disconnected after hald starts and system messageg into stdout:

```
Apr  4 23:16:19 mybsd kernel: ukbd0: at uhub4 port 2 (addr 3) disconnected
Apr  4 23:16:19 mybsd kernel: ukbd0: detached
Apr  4 23:16:19 mybsd kernel: ums0: at uhub4 port 2 (addr 3) disconnected
Apr  4 23:16:19 mybsd kernel: ums0: detached
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0458 product 0x005a bus uhub4
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: ukbd0: <Genius EM R800, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on uhub4
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: ums0: <Genius EM R800, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on uhub4
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: ums0: 3 buttons and Z dir.
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: ukbd0: at uhub4 port 2 (addr 3) disconnected
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: ukbd0: detached
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: ums0: at uhub4 port 2 (addr 3) disconnected
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: ums0: detached
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0458 product 0x005a bus uhub4
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: ukbd0: <Genius EM R800, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on uhub4
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: ums0: <Genius EM R800, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on uhub4
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: ums0: 3 buttons and Z dir.
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: ukbd0: at uhub4 port 2 (addr 3) disconnected
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: ukbd0: detached
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: ums0: at uhub4 port 2 (addr 3) disconnected
Apr  4 23:16:20 mybsd kernel: ums0: detached
Apr  4 23:16:21 mybsd root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0458 product 0x005a bus uhub4
Apr  4 23:16:21 mybsd kernel: ukbd0: <Genius EM R800, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on uhub4
Apr  4 23:16:21 mybsd kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
```
And at last (approx in 1 minute) system reboots.

Everything fine with keyboard if hald is disabled, but then kdm fails. Does anyone know solution?
My system is FreeBSD 7.1 Release-p2 i386 (RELENG_7_1).


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2009)

I looks like you have a bad USB connection, AFAIK hal doesn't connect/disconnect anything, it only reports about them.

Have you tried updating your ports?


----------

